# From C to a A



## crawford (Nov 25, 2009)

Sold my old 99 C Class coach and now got a 35 foot triple slide Georgetown what a monster to drive but all in all starting to get used to it. It seems to take up the whole dam lane don't have a inch or so on each side LOL.:surprise: My wife not much help looks like a big bug stuck on windshield saying watch out you getting awfully close to this or that LOL:vs_smirk::vs_OMG::vs_shocked:


----------

